# Interview with Steve Wozniak



## lucasraggers (Jan 22, 2008)

Interview with Steve Wozniak:

http://digg.com/apple/Steve_Wozniak_interview_2


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 24, 2008)

I liked the round guy in the background with the wide stance.


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 24, 2008)

Good interview... I should stop by here more often (thanks for the link).


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2008)

MDLarson said:


> I liked the round guy in the background with the wide stance.


Guy with a wide stance?  Was Larry Craig there?


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 25, 2008)

Does Woz still work at Apple?  He keeps saying "We" when talking about Apple but I thought he didn't work there any more.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote from Wikipedia:

_Wozniak ended his full time employment with Apple for good on February 6, 1987, twelve years after setting up the company. However he still remains an employee (and receives a paycheck) and a shareholder._


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 26, 2008)

rhisiart said:


> Quote from Wikipedia:
> 
> _Wozniak ended his full time employment with Apple for good on February 6, 1987, twelve years after setting up the company. However he still remains an employee (and receives a paycheck) and a shareholder._



I wonder what he does there.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 26, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> I wonder what he does there.



Probably gets paid to pull pranks on everyone there. 

He is known for being a prankster from what I've read online.  Wonder if he's ever pranked "the other Steve..."


----------



## fryke (Jan 26, 2008)

Captain Code said:


> Does Woz still work at Apple?  He keeps saying "We" when talking about Apple but I thought he didn't work there any more.


You don't co-start a company as great as Apple and stop thinking of it as "yours" even _decades_ after you've stopped doing actual work there. He still _is_ the second person most people think of when talking about Apple. So he very much still _is_ Apple as much (or almost as much) as Jobs *regardless of his actual position (or non-position) at Apple.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 26, 2008)

I get the impression of SW being an innovator and prankster who fell behind Job's business acumen and lack of 'geekiness'.

Jobs has obviously felt some loyalty to Wozniak. Perhaps the financial settlement and honorary role he enjoys in Apple reflects this.

The bottom line is that Wozniak created a vision and Jobs made it happen.


----------



## vanostade (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello folks ! I did not understand much to your exchange about somebody-with-a-polish-name , but had to look for ( & learned the meaning) of two expressions new to me : "wide stanza" &  "to pull pranks " ( = "seagull syndrom" -)))) hello RHISIART...) .Thanks , and b.t.w. here are for those who care ( I know DICK TRACY  does) two french expressions well adapted to that Monday morning ( last sunday was our "chandeleur" , candlelight feast , hence much pancakes flown up and booze washed down all over France ) :1/ "Faire les 400 coups" ( make the 400 blows) = to raise hell   2/ "Avoir la gueule de bois" ( to have a wooden head) =to get a hang-over . Y para los hispanophonos , que no se vuelven celosos , aqui esta lo mismo  1/ "ir de juerga"  2/ "tener la resaca" . B.T.W.  , existe St-Brigit' feast  , "chandeleur", "groundhog-day"  etc...y que tienen uste como fiesta equivalente ?  Saludos y paracetamolo to all


----------



## vanostade (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello folks ! I did not understand much to your exchange about somebody-with-a-polish-name , but had to look for ( & learned the meaning) of two expressions new to me : "wide stanza" &  "to pull pranks " ( = "seagull syndrom" -)))) hello RHISIART...) .Thanks , and b.t.w. here are for those who care ( I know DICK TRACY  does) two french expressions well adapted to that Monday morning ( last sunday was our "chandeleur" , candlelight feast , hence much pancakes flown up and booze washed down all over France ) :1/ "Faire les 400 coups" ( make the 400 blows) = to raise hell   2/ "Avoir la gueule de bois" ( to have a wooden head) =to get a hang-over . Y para los hispanophonos , que no se vuelven celosos , aqui esta lo mismo  1/ "ir de juerga"  2/ "tener la resaca" . B.T.W.  , existe St-Brigit' feast  , "chandeleur", "groundhog-day"  etc...y que tienen uste como fiesta equivalente ?  Saludos y paracetamolo to all


----------



## Qion (Feb 4, 2008)

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2008)

Qion said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?



Thread-jacking in progress, maybe?


----------



## vanostade (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh , Trotlos , Herr Quion , lächerlich kleinigkeit irrtum , so sorry for this morning inept babbling  ,  I irrupted through the wrong door  thought I was in the hard-Monday-morning-rest-parlor ...So my MD was true afterall : Alzheimer & booze dont live happily together ...B.t.w., what is the tongue one must use when on macosx.com ? ( and can one use all of its words ?)


----------



## Qion (Feb 4, 2008)

vanostade said:


> Oh , Trotlos , Herr Quion , lächerlich kleinigkeit irrtum , so sorry for this morning inept babbling  ,  I irrupted through the wrong door  thought I was in the hard-Monday-morning-rest-parlor ...So my MD was true afterall : Alzheimer & booze dont live happily together ...B.t.w., what is the tongue one must use when on macosx.com ? ( and can one use all of its words ?)



It's um, English really. And we all use most of the words we know, so it's fair to assume that one could use all of them if they chose to do so. I once tried incorporating a Spanish-only section, but failed to garner support of anyone but a chumly bloke called Easterhay and señor nixgeek, whom you see below your original post. 

You ought to stop speaking through a translator, though, it's rather annoying and makes me use curse words.


----------



## vanostade (Feb 4, 2008)

(Is there a smilie for :relief siiiiigh: ?) I thought at once , seeing your motto "über nothing" & your lokalization ,that you were a spiked-helmet speaking through your cursor from the opposite trench , but that was a lasting  hang-over effect , for sure ,   ... But have you noticed that since we appeared on the stage , everybody stopped thinking  about the wearysome  plot  ?  Shakespeare used that trick sometimes ...::angel:: ...


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to ask....


Is there a reset button we can hit on vanostade?  Seems like someone needs a cold reboot.  I'm just waiting for him (...her?...it?) to post up some sort of kernel panic message anytime soon...


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 4, 2008)

Is it the return of Herve?


----------

